# Attleboro Police Chief Retiring



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*ATTLEBORO* - Police Chief Richard Pierce has told Mayor Kevin Dumas he plans to retire Nov. 26.

Pierce, who's served the city for more than three decades as a police officer, submitted a terse letter to Dumas informing him of the retirement Tuesday. Dumas declined comment.

"This letter is to advise you that I have decided to retire after 32 years and eight months of service to the City of Attleboro," Pierce's letter read. "Accordingly, I am resigning my position as Chief of Police effective Friday Nov. 26, 2010."

Pierce said he's collected forms to fill out for retirement benefits. He said he has no immediate plans after he leaves office.

Police chief retiring - The Sun Chronicle Online - Attleboro


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Another story with a little more detail from a local online source.



> Attleboro Police Chief Richard Pierce handed a letter of resignation to Mayor Kevin Dumas on Tuesday announcing his retirement from the force.
> 
> The chief's letter to Dumas did not state a reason for his decision to retire effective Friday, Nov. 26.
> 
> ...


Love the rubber stamp reply...

Chief Richard Pierce Retiring - Attleboro, MA Patch


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

> 32 years and eight months of service


Outstanding! Here's wishing him good health and happiness in his retirement.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Gil, sounds like you guys lost a great boss. Great bosses are hard to come by these days.


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

He will be missed- he has been a strong source of support for many programs that I am involved in! 


263FPD said:


> Gil, sounds like you guys lost a great boss. Great bosses are hard to come by these days.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*City police union disappointed in chief retirement story*

*To the editor: *In response to your article dated Nov. 5 regarding the announced retirement of Attleboro Police Chief Richard J. Pierce, the Attleboro Police Association would like to register its deep disappointment in the manner in which this article was written.

Chief Pierce has served the City of Attleboro and its citizens for over three decades with distinction and honor, and in your article, instead of highlighting the high points and positive accomplishments he has made, you felt the need to insert a paragraph pointing out unfortunate events and circumstances.

We would like it to be noted that it is the position of the Attleboro Police Association that Chief Richard Pierce is now and always will be held in the highest regard.

Chief Pierce is a good and honorable man who has made it his mission to look out for the best interests of the citizens of Attleboro and the officers under his command.

Chief Pierce has dedicated countless hours to organizations such as the Special Olympics, MADD and New Hope, in the spirit of public service on and off the job. Chief Pierce has instituted and been a driving force behind programs and units within the Attleboro Police Department such as the DARE program, School Resource Officer Program, Tactical Response Team, Honor Guard, traffic enforcement program, DEA Task Force, and K9 program. These elements have been supported and directed by Chief Pierce with the intention of improving the quality of service and the provision of quality law enforcement and public safety to the City of Attleboro. It is truly disappointing and distressing that your article would fail to highlight these accomplishments. In closing, we would only ask that you recognize our position, and that you would take an opportunity in the future to pay Chief Pierce the accolades that he is due.

*Kevin Fuoco, Vice President, Timothy Cook Jr., Secretary, on behalf of the Attleboro Police Association

City police union disappointed in chief retirement story - The Sun Chronicle Online - Opinion*

---------- Post added at 02:42 ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 ----------



263FPD said:


> Gil, sounds like you guys lost a great boss. Great bosses are hard to come by these days.


We sure did... and they sure are!


----------



## NEBallistic (Oct 13, 2010)

Good luck and happy trails, Chief Pierce. 
Hope you APD folks throw him a hell of a party.


----------



## Louie (Oct 15, 2002)

Good man and good Chief...He will be missed!


----------

